
Music: A Mathematical Offering (2008) - foulas
http://homepages.abdn.ac.uk/mth192/pages/html/maths-music.html
======
AndrewUnmuted
I am an audio engineer with a heavy emphasis on the computer science end of
things, and this is recommended reading for anyone that works on my team.

If you prefer to have an actual book, it is directly available for purchase on
Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Music-Mathematical-Offering-Dave-
Benso...](http://www.amazon.com/Music-Mathematical-Offering-Dave-
Benson/dp/0521619998/sr=8-1/qid=1167402238/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-7707394-7199213?ie=UTF8&s=books)

------
gtani
this is great for synth players. The DX7 is extensively covered but i'm sure
people on later Yamaha AWM and other wavetable synths will find it directly
applicable. (I only have access to SY35 iwth 2 FM operators

The SOS Synth secrets covers some of this material as well:
[http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/may00/articles/synth.htm](http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/may00/articles/synth.htm)

SOS index:
[http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/allsynthsecrets.htm](http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/allsynthsecrets.htm)

